
NoScript and other popular Firefox add-ons open millions to new attack - sprucely
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/04/noscript-and-other-popular-firefox-add-ons-open-millions-to-new-attack/
======
techthroway443
So disable the top 10 Firefox extensions listed here until a new patch comes
out?

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/extensions/?sort=us...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/extensions/?sort=users)

~~~
detaro
Then you have to disable all extensions, because others might be vulnerable as
well.

If you only install trustworthy extensions (whatever that is :/) and can avoid
installing a malicious one, it doesn't matter if the other installed ones are
vulnerable. You have to install a malicious one to trigger it, they just use
the vulnerabilities in other extensions to hide from review.

